# 96 200sx SE-R



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Feed Back


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good matt...but its time to slam that beast


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very clean. The reflection looks as if you have some ugly-ass stripe along the side. 

ENGINE PICS!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Gimp said:


> Very clean. The reflection looks as if you have some ugly-ass stripe along the side.
> 
> ENGINE PICS!!



its a stock sr20, with a shiny ass HS CAI...


----------



## Hot97ser (May 13, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> time to slam that beast


How about some Teins!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I put eibachs on my 96 and it handled like a badass. a cam upgrade in anyway is a must for the 96 though.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I have engine pictures up soon. I'm a retard and it took me forever to figure out how to post everything, but right now its a stock sr20, with a shiny ass HS CAIjust like NotAnotherHonda said.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the wheels look surprisingly good, but they make the rotors look tiny. I see a brake upgrade and drop


----------

